# Post your Tag Heuer Collection.



## eourgh (Jan 31, 2007)

Just thought of this thread for tag heuer owners. Please don't be shy to post your collections. will be posting mine soon. still dont have a good camera.


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

I guess I'll start the ball rolling. The watch that started the madness for me, purchased it in 1998. Will never sell it for sentimental reasons alone, even though its a great piece that keep spot on time.










I'll be getting a second Heuer in a month or so, I'll post pics when I get it. I still haven't decided which model I want more. I've been going back and forth between the Aquagraph and Carrera Tachy for months. One of these days I'll get off the pot and decide :think:

Regards, Dennis


----------



## ianph (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll play. Tag Heuer exclusive chronograph 2000 (quartz) purchased in 2002, have had several F1s, still have a two tone mid-size 2000 classic (1994). Great brand. Still love the F1 Chrono (earlier model - see example)


----------



## torbjörn b (Aug 23, 2006)

Hallo this is my one and only.








torbjörn b


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

Bought this for my wife a couple of weeks ago as a combination Birthday/Valentine present. Lots of Bling!


----------



## melendz (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is my Carrera. I also own a brand new F1 Chronotimer, but I haven't taken any pictures yet.


----------



## spvwolfy (Feb 12, 2007)

*I will get a picture posted of my one and only TAG. It is stainless steel and gold, with a green face. I have had it for 7 years.*


----------



## TimeWatcher (Dec 6, 2006)

My one and only TAG


----------



## Chris A (Feb 13, 2007)

My new Carrera


----------



## Luka (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok, let's play...

Here is my one and only Tag Heuer:


----------



## Alas (Feb 8, 2007)

A couple of oldies but goodies.
My full size S/EL bi-metal
h










Wifes mid size S/EL







http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v620/alas58/Tag9.jpg


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's mine....

Heuer Carrera re-edition purchased in 1999

















Tag 2000 quartz chronograph bought in 1997









Tag Heuer Lemania 5100 chronograph









I also have a Tag Monaco Steve McQueen re-edition but haven't taken any photos


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## dkr (Feb 5, 2007)

grosby said:


> Here's mine....
> 
> Heuer Carrera re-edition purchased in 1999


Very nice.. :-!

Here's my new Carrera Chrono.










Also used to have a Kirium F1 (duh!) with bracelet band. I'm loving the new Formula 1 that was released on last week too...


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice one Kirium!!

I've wanted one of those Carrera chronos since they came out. Mines the poor man's option.

Are you in Canberra as well? Its hard to find fellow forumers in Australia let alone Canberra.
Hey do you drive a Golf GTi too? I'v got a Jetta Turbo


----------



## dkr (Feb 5, 2007)

grosby said:


> Nice one Kirium!!
> 
> I've wanted one of those Carrera chronos since they came out. Mines the poor man's option.
> 
> ...


Cheers. I bought it a couple of weeks ago in Sydney. From Peters of Kensington of all places. I wasn't really set on getting it when I drove up. I was actually hunting for a Formula 1 chronotimer or perhaps another Kirium F1. I also liked the Carrera Tachy Racing, but it was a bit too big for my wrist, especially with the rubber strap. But I saw the Carrera Chrono and when he told me the price, I couldn't resist. Got around 35% off :-! The following tuesday the price went up around 8% too.

To answer your other questions, yes and yes.. :-!










2.0T FSI :-!


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice GTI! Must go like the clappers:-!


----------



## dkr (Feb 5, 2007)

It'll go better in June after an APR tune in the nice, cold, turbo-friendly weather 

Only down side to it now is how filthy it is. Water restrictions suck. Speaking of water.. How 'bout that storm last night... <|

Getting off topic here. My bad


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah the storm was a shocker! My roof got flooded. Hopefully, with all this rain the water restrictions will be down graded. Unlikely though!


----------



## oldskinnypig (Oct 29, 2006)

I bought a formula 1 boy size for my wife & myself an aquaracer automatic 1 year ago


----------



## Ekim Neems (Jan 31, 2007)

My only TAG, just purchased this week. Aquaracer Automatic 300m Black 41mm.


----------



## rob_mac (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's one i lost  






o|​


----------



## hammer88 (Feb 18, 2007)

my first tag. link chrono automatic bought a couple weeks ago.


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine! :-!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

It is one the oldest watches in my collection, and I wore it nearly every day for many years. It is still one of my favorite watches. The wife and I have a matching set.


----------



## melendz (Feb 25, 2006)

*F1 Chronotimer*

Here is the latest member of my collection...


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Like Karwath, this 2000 is the oldest in my collection










Worn everyday for a couple of years. Did a lot of my first dives with it. It got "retired" for awhile then I gave it to my wife. Then it got "retired" again for a few years. Last year I put a new battery in it, and just yesterday pulled it out of a drawer and put a grey NATO strap on it (the bracelet is in bad shape). It looked so good on the NATO I was going to start wearing it again, but my wife took it back as soon as she came home :-d

People dis Tag sometimes, but my experience is they are tough and reliable watches :-!


----------



## eptaz (Feb 10, 2006)

*No TAGs, but...*

Some nice looking watches, guys! I don't have any TAGs, but I have a couple pre-TAG Heuers.

*1972 "Viceroy" Autavia, c.12*









*1985 Carrera, c.5100*









I just recently sent this big guy to a new home:

*mid-80s Pasadena-style, c.5100*









Incidentally, the last two were manufactured right around the transition to TAG, so the Carrera has a TH clasp on the original bracelet, and the Pasadena-style would soon transition to a TH dial, as seen in grosby's example.

Thanks for letting me share!

eric


----------



## Ron Engels (Apr 29, 2005)

*I hope a "Heuer" collection is OK....*

I just happen to like classic watches.
And I just happen to be lucky when it gets to Heuer's.

About 3-4 years ago I got an e-mail from an older American gentleman, that happened to find my website, and offered me his old non-working Heuer Carrera Dato 12 for sale. Most of you will know the Carrera, one of the most famous Heuers ever. A few of those, were sold with the Valjoux 72C movement. This full calendar movement was also used in the almost identical Rolex Chronograph with calendar in the 60's. This is probably the rarest Carrera. It turned out to be in a very nice condition, and this is what it looked like after a full rebuild.

















About a year later, I was checking Ebay for a nice Bund. After finding one, and winning the auction, I posted a picture on the Pilot's & Military Watch Forum here on WatchUSeek. One of the regulars pointed out that I had unknowingly bought a 'Sternzeit Reguliert' or 'Sidereal Time'. This very rare version of the Bund has been produced in as few as about 50 pieces according to Konrad Knirim, the big expert on this subject. All the numbers were correct, only the dial was changed for a regular one. The same Konrad Knirim was able to get me an original "Sternzeit" dial, making the watch perfect. From that same regular that revealed the true identity of the watch, I received an original etui with Star map, that was originally provided with the watch, for the purpose of Astra-navigation.

















My last Heuer I found when I was meeting someone in the Philippines to collect another watch I 'won' on Ebay. When talking about our watches, it turned out he owned a near perfect Heuer Autavia GMT.
These GMT's are relatively rare, and the bezel is vulnerable and no longer available. So with finding one in original condition with a good bezel was I got lucky once more. The original Heuer bracelet came from another Autavia, I was able to trade a few years earlier, and that I've sold after acquiring this one.

















Three Heuer's, that I never really looked for, but that just happened to cross my path.
A family picture:


----------



## eourgh (Jan 31, 2007)

woah i really like that watch of yours eric. Nice Tag Heuer :-!


----------



## eourgh (Jan 31, 2007)

also nice Tag Heuer Collection guys


----------



## NEG (Aug 11, 2006)

I've only the one, a Carrera I bought 2 years ago. This is the watch that got me started on this hobby....I've been poor and obsessed ever since! b-)


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

I used to own this Autavia








and a Monaco (Steve McQueen).

Both are now gone, sold the Autavia and some bastard stole my Monaco. o|


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

New Aquagraph came today:


----------



## dkr (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice. The Aquagraph is a fantastic timepiece


----------



## Aaron2 (Mar 22, 2007)

eourgh said:


> Just thought of this thread for tag heuer owners. Please don't be shy to post your collections. will be posting mine soon. still dont have a good camera.


Okay, here it is. Actually, this is my collection, both past and present. The only one I still own is the blue 42mm Aquaracer.

Aaron


----------



## dkr (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice collection Aaron. That link is class.


----------



## rlevitin (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello,

Here is the TAG Heuer watch that I own.

I got this watch as a present and I was hoping someone can tell me the series/model. The box says Professional Sports Watch.

I really appreciate your help.










Thank you
Roman


----------



## mox (Oct 17, 2006)

My new Aquaracer Automatic, bought a few days ago. I really like the diver helmet engraving at the back!

I wonder if anyone has anything to say about the positioning of 'swissmade' on the dial.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

bullitt411 said:


> New Aquagraph came today:


How do you like your Aquagraph? I have been thinking about it and it would be my very first Tag ;-)


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

this


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Just Landed Monday


----------



## thechief (Feb 12, 2006)

My 2 Tags


----------



## donmontalvo (May 27, 2006)

this image of my cal36 was created using a leaf digital back. i also own a link 2004 quartz that i'm not too thrilled about (after i bought my cal36).

http://donmontalvo.com/tag/don-cal36.jpg

don


----------



## cpadrr (Apr 25, 2006)

*My only TAG at this time*


----------



## cpenning623 (May 6, 2007)

only tag for now.


----------



## michael h (May 18, 2007)

Hello to all of you...this is my first (and for now) only Tag Heuer...


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Here are mine. The one on the left is a Heuer (pre-Tag) Black Coral I bought new in 1983.


----------



## markusg77 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi!
Great idea for a thread!
This is my first and only Tag Heuer - I'm its proud owner for all of one week:-!


----------



## markusg77 (Jun 1, 2007)

This Link looks wonderful!
I'm thinking about getting one like this (in the future )
How do you like it? Are you satisfied with it?
Markus


----------



## williefly (Jun 3, 2007)

The aquagraph has the most wrist time among all my other watches. Its one of the best looking sports watches around imo. The other Aquagraph pics in this topic makes mine look so beat up with the amount of scratches on it. It will continue to be my favorite.


----------



## laloyd (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is my first ...http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s173/laloyd_bucket/carrerabrown.jpg


----------



## Znefu (May 18, 2007)

This is my one and only Tag Heuer to date - a Monaco purchased a few weeks ago. I've always wanted one of these, but could not make up my mind whether to go for this one or the version with the blue face. I think that once the coffers have been swelled a little more I shall probably buy the blue-faced version as well.

I also own a Seiko Sportura Titanium, which (although IMHO not in the same class as the Monaco) I really love. The only other watch on my must-have list is the Rolex Explorer I - maybe in a few years


----------



## Alistair (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Mostly Heuer!*


----------



## chimpboy74 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there
I only have one Tag. I have many other watches (Spaceman, Lordex, 80's calculator - I like my unusual watches!) My wife bought me this for my 30th in an attempt to appease my lust for new watches (its worked so far!) I love this watch!!!!


----------



## FJAggie07 (Jun 6, 2007)

My one and only Tag...


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Mostly Heuer!*



Alistair said:


>


Great vintage Heuer collection Alistair:-!


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

More Heuer pics


----------



## jonctk (Jun 2, 2007)

Just bought for my wife Birthday last week.


----------



## will_pankey (Jun 9, 2007)

My two Tags. Black face Aquaracer, and chronograph F1.


----------



## siriusfan (Jun 19, 2007)

eourgh said:


> Just thought of this thread for tag heuer owners. Please don't be shy to post your collections. will be posting mine soon. still dont have a good camera.


My First Tag, for Father Day:


----------



## RTR (Jun 22, 2007)

How do you guys take such good pictures of your watch? I tried last night, but this was about as good as I could get.


----------



## oldskinnypig (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello RTR,

Don't use flash, try close up with timer setting, use tripod to avoid blur image.
Hope it help!


----------



## Fortontech (Jun 26, 2007)

My 4000 & S/EL McLaren Ltd Edition

The 4000 is 14 years old, worn daily & serviced once - the McLaren is worn only when watching F1 events ! Both are great pieces of kit.

Alex


----------



## bemarti (Jun 23, 2007)

Get both. I didn't have either until about a month ago and now have both (in black).


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

My Monaco.....


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

my only tag, saving fo a carrera.


----------



## NEG (Aug 11, 2006)

Speaking of the Carrera, I wore mine over the weekend after a long lay off. I'd forgotten just how nice this watch is so I felt compelled to take another picture:


----------



## Richard13 (Aug 5, 2007)

hello,

here my Aquaracer Quartz
































































i hope you will appreciate


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

My first TAG


----------



## Deep (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, here we go  My Aquaracer. Bought 2007.


----------



## been (Aug 6, 2007)

purchased 7/30/2006.


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

NEG said:


> Speaking of the Carrera, I wore mine over the weekend after a long lay off. I'd forgotten just how nice this watch is so I felt compelled to take another picture:


that watch is beutiful! what model is that?

i notice the new ones have the pointy time marks instead of the straight ones like yours


----------



## sleslie (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is my one and only (so far) Tag, and my first real attempt at photos:


----------



## SeaWolf (Sep 1, 2007)

Deep said:


> Well, here we go  My Aquaracer. Bought 2007.


Nice Aquaracer Day/Date you have there, Deep. How is it? could tell me some inside info about your new watch as I have been looking on buying myself one I'm actually saving for it. I'll be getting the black face one.

Thanks.


----------



## isfuzz (Feb 15, 2006)

here are my 2  got it on 8/3/1991 and the other i got it on 12/25/04


----------



## FoCsU (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are my 2 Tags:

2001 Link Quartz Chronograph (CT1111.BA0550 a.k.a Bourne model)


2007 Carrera Chonograph Racing (CV2014-C)


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

*How about an old one?*

Currently off to get a complete overhaul and refinish. - David









- Thanks for looking


----------



## POBLACK (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, my first post!

Here is my first and only Tag:


----------



## garb-age (Jul 26, 2007)

i only have 2 modest tags, both bought many years ago. it's a 4000 and a f1 chrono. i only wear them occasionally now, but i love them both dearly for personal reasons...










some of you really got some wicked tags out there.congrats!


----------



## spogehead (Sep 2, 2007)

My 4 year old Monaco...............


----------



## RyanTag (Sep 10, 2007)

New piece:


----------



## been (Aug 6, 2007)

:-!


----------



## sanoja67 (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is my new Link. Great watch really impressed of the accuracy less than a sec/24h. very good for a mechanical watch


----------



## juve (Jul 28, 2007)

Brand new link chrono in silver face...


----------



## sanoja67 (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice watch // I will end up as a "linkaholic", little bit curious about the new Calibre S


----------



## fuzzwart (Oct 8, 2007)

sanoja67 said:


> Nice watch // I will end up as a "linkaholic", little bit curious about the new Calibre S


The new Link Calibre S is sweet. I just picked one up with the white face. I also have a Kirium F1.

Sorry, no pictures. :-(


----------



## ishpala (Oct 9, 2007)

my first TAG


----------



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

Formula 1, Carrera Re-edition,Kirium, Alter Ego ( for the wife)


----------



## Richard O (Oct 18, 2007)

My one and lonly Tag is the Carrera 1964 limited edition. I don't have a picture but handily there is one at the top of this page!


----------



## cell (Nov 11, 2007)

My new Link Calibre S :









:-!


----------



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

Kirium said:


> It'll go better in June after an APR tune in the nice, cold, turbo-friendly weather
> 
> Only down side to it now is how filthy it is. Water restrictions suck. Speaking of water.. How 'bout that storm last night... <|
> 
> Getting off topic here. My bad


Ahh just hearing APR wants me to get another VAG.

Six months ago I sold my TT ( 2001 Frontrack) 
APR 93, 3"downpipe w/o cat, intake,pancake pipe repaced,J valve,H&Rs Slotted rotors,18s, And I'm sure a list of other stuff.

I think I hit 200whp 260wtq.

I miss her, but when I sold her she had 150k on the clock and still kickin on the stock turbo.


----------



## omil (Aug 6, 2007)

Kirium said:


> Very nice.. :-!
> 
> Here's my new Carrera Chrono.
> 
> ...


 Hi Kirium,
Very nice Carrera. I'm in a market for one, in U.S it's a discontinue model.
It you don't mind I just have a couple of questions: for a 39mm case, does it wear large? ( my wrist is almost 6" ) Does it sits high on wrist or flat? I have never seen one at AD. Thanks in advance. 
Omil


----------



## noidea (Nov 27, 2007)

Why no one have this ?

my 3rd Tag Heuer.





































my 1st collection.




























my 2nd collection. (For SALE !) please pm me.


----------



## Watch Watcher (Jul 12, 2007)

noidea said:


> Why no one have this ?
> 
> my 3rd Tag Heuer.


I DO!!!!!

Nice, isn't it?:-!

Tom


----------



## noidea (Nov 27, 2007)

Watch Watcher said:


> I DO!!!!!
> 
> Nice, isn't it?:-!
> 
> Tom


nearly got the aquaracer but luckily got this. aquaracer look more formal and this F1 we have look more sportier although it is cheaper.


----------



## AxelsHumanDad (Aug 15, 2006)

my first of what I am sure will be several.









poo poo if you will because its not an automatic, but I dig it!:-!


----------



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

Newer pic of the Carrera w/ new gator band.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

My whole collection of Tag Heuer is one watch! I bought this 2000 Classic Automatic new in 2001. I just had it overhauled and it looks and runs like new!










Someday I will buy another, but I am having too much fun collecting lesser watches. My Tag still stands as the showpiece of my collection.


----------



## arloji (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi..my first post, and my first TAG, bought in 1990...


----------



## Cruzn (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are my 3

Carrera Chrono









New Grand Carrera Calibre 6









my newest addition









And my Wifes Link 








And really enjoying them

Merry Xmas to all
Ronnie


----------



## ellmorr (Dec 8, 2007)

*Here are mine and my wife Tag Heuer collection ,,we are both a big fan of Formula 1 first generations,,*


----------



## tagmanuk (May 9, 2007)

here is a pic of my current collection, plus many more being repaired / serviced / cleaned / refurbished!!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

tagmanuk, impressive collection.


----------



## m0nty55 (Dec 29, 2007)

holy moly!


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

My Aquaracer Chrono Auto on an aftermarket rubber strap.


----------



## r96130109 (Jan 4, 2008)

hello everyone, just a newcomer, wanted to share our little collection, still plans to have a few in the future, need to save some for them.

have a happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Jamesr (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's mine along with some others in my collection:


----------



## D-an-W (Jan 10, 2008)

*My Massive collection...*

...of one (But I LOVE it :-!)


----------



## Cruzn (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: My Massive collection...*

Nice in Blk and great lines on the face..
I like ..


----------



## Meso (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, 
Some great Tag's and pre Tag, Heuers you guys have.

Here is my humble "collection" of Tag's:

My first Tag, 2000 model, have had it for 5 years now got it for my 20th birthday, it has been my daily watch for some time now and it has a few scuffs and scratces, but I already placed an order for a new bezel, crystal and bracelet so it will be restored to its former glory.










Now to my newest watch, I bought this as a christmas/new years present for myself, the Monaco Vintage Gulf Limited edition (#419/4000), 
I am a car nut and had been wanting a Monaco for a while but then this bad boy arrived at my store and I just had to buy it:










Next I would like to get a Carrera Chrono, not decided on exactly which one, or even a vintage Heuer Carrera perhaps, time will tell.


----------



## ORC (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is my wife's Aquaracer. |>


----------



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you on CRSX?



Meso said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum,
> Some great Tag's and pre Tag, Heuers you guys have.
> 
> Here is my humble "collection" of Tag's:
> ...


----------



## Alpha231 (Jan 12, 2008)

My one and only, the start of my Tag collection


----------



## Meso (Jan 11, 2008)

Dieselgeek said:


> Are you on CRSX?


I had to google CRSX to find out what yo were on about, 
guess you are talking about the RSX forum, if so the answer is no.


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

hello guys i am new here and i from brazil and i know here is a tag heur forum but by the way what you guys think about this tissot?? i love my TISSOT WATCHES I HAVE 4 SO far, HERE ARE THEY!! and i read all the post here, tissot, omega, brietilng and now tag heuer

1- PRC200 WITH LEATHER STRAP AND IT´S JUST AMAZING AND I HAVE THIS WATCH 2 YEARS







:-!

2- PR50 IT´S COOL, CLEAN AND I HAVE 1 YEAR 







b-)

3- ATOLLO I HAVE THIS WATCH 6 YEARS AND IT´S COOL, AMAZING, HEAVY







;-)

4- AND MY LAST WATCH TISSOT IT´S VERY COOL, AMAZING BEATIFUL, CLEAN, AND TITANIUM







:-d 1 month

swiss army victorinox officer 1884 cronograph and summit xlt, seiko premier cronograph, festina cronograph, adidas, orient. hugs my friends


----------



## jamesbond (Jan 1, 2008)

Just got my Tag Carrera Chronograph,,what a classic watch!,,I like it so much


----------



## Cruzn (Dec 16, 2007)

I like it too - very smooth and matches your Jacket as well


----------



## cell (Nov 11, 2007)

Recent photos of my Link Calibre S:


















;-);-)


----------



## Richard13 (Aug 5, 2007)

my Aquaracer Today :


----------



## dent (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: I hope a "Heuer" collection is OK....*



Ron Engels said:


> I just happen to like classic watches.
> And I just happen to be lucky when it gets to Heuer's.
> 
> About 3-4 years ago I got an e-mail from an older American gentleman, that happened to find my website, and offered me his old non-working Heuer Carrera Dato 12 for sale. Most of you will know the Carrera, one of the most famous Heuers ever. A few of those, were sold with the Valjoux 72C movement. This full calendar movement was also used in the almost identical Rolex Chronograph with calendar in the 60's. This is probably the rarest Carrera. It turned out to be in a very nice condition, and this is what it looked like after a full rebuild.
> ...


You lucky bastard!;-)


----------



## dent (Jan 21, 2008)

Henry T said:


> I used to own this Autavia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ever stole something, it'd be a Monaco for sure!;-)


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

My TAG that I've had for a year now.


----------



## dtc1969 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new here so hello everybody!

This is my Tag collection - not a great picture but I tried my best.










Got the first one in 2001 - worn just about everyday and still polishes up a treat.

My wife got me the Calibre S for Christmas, then we saw the Grand Carrera about a week after they arrived in the UK - it's so gorgeous that I couldn't resist. Even though they were rare, the sales woman gave us a hefty discount - can't understand why, but there you go.

Cheers,

Darren


----------



## FoCsU (Sep 6, 2007)

FoCsU said:


> Here are my 2 Tags:
> 
> 2001 Link Quartz Chronograph (CT1111.BA0550 a.k.a Bourne model)
> 
> ...


updated pics, so links have been changed... b-)


----------



## 187 (Feb 4, 2008)

wow, congrats to this collection, hopefully I'll be that lucky some day...


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

FYI.... That's a 1500 series with the gray granite effect dial. Nice TAG!


----------



## dtc1969 (Oct 21, 2007)

dmr33 said:


> FYI.... That's a 1500 series with the gray granite effect dial. Nice TAG!


dmr33,

I think you were replying to me! The first one is a WT1112.BA0550, but I think newer ones have LINK under the hands - mine has Professional and 3, 6 and 9 are picked out in a similar effect to the 12, but otherwise is identical.

Is that the one you were referring to?


----------



## jasonmac978 (Feb 3, 2008)

Jamesr said:


> Here's mine along with some others in my collection:


Sweet G-Shock BAPE edition!


----------



## jasonmac978 (Feb 3, 2008)

jokr82 said:


> hello guys i am new here and i from brazil and i know here is a tag heur forum but by the way what you guys think about this tissot?? i love my TISSOT WATCHES I HAVE 4 SO far, HERE ARE THEY!! and i read all the post here, tissot, omega, brietilng and now tag heuer
> 
> 1- PRC200 WITH LEATHER STRAP AND IT´S JUST AMAZING AND I HAVE THIS WATCH 2 YEARS
> 
> ...


I think this is a "Tag Heuer Collection" theread in the Tag Heuer Forum. Nice watches, but you may want to try the Tissot forum.


----------



## dienstuhr (Feb 10, 2006)

Just got my first on Saturday! A "Spirotechnique" diver, a rarely seen TAG Heuer I'd say.



















It joins watches by Sinn, Rolex, Omega, Seiko, Sandoz, and other vintage pieces in my small collection.

Cheers!

d.


----------



## Michalis-68 (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is my Tag heuer / Heuer Collection. Two in the midle tag heuer and two on the right Heuer.


----------



## nonde (Feb 12, 2008)

Here are mine:

Tag Heuer F1 chrono, Tag Heuer 2000.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## omegaseamaster (Jan 31, 2008)

grosby said:


> My Monaco.....


i love the monaco...i really want one...great pics


----------



## ellmorr (Dec 8, 2007)

My humble collections,, Im a Old F1 obsessed Fan..


----------



## ellmorr (Dec 8, 2007)

eourgh said:


> Just thought of this thread for tag heuer owners. Please don't be shy to post your collections. will be posting mine soon. still dont have a good camera.


My humble collections,,Im an old F1 obessed fan..


----------



## TagDogg (Feb 15, 2008)

Can we make this thread a sticky please?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: My 2 Tags...........*



















Next up will be a Carrera Tachy!


----------



## cell (Nov 11, 2007)

My F1 Orange:








:-!


----------



## SSOOCH (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a 6000 series Quartz that I bought back in 1998 and I got a Monaco Vintage Gulf Edition for Christmas 2007. I will post pics once I figure out how to do it.


----------



## Kodiak (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

sixtysix said:


> My whole collection of Tag Heuer is one watch! I bought this 2000 Classic Automatic new in 2001. I just had it overhauled and it looks and runs like new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello SixtySix !

you have good taste !! Just like mine.. just pure classic and timeless.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

*1999 TAG Heuer 2000 Classic automatic. Since NEW.*

Almost ten years ago I was searching for my "forever" high-end watch. After a lot of thinking between a Rolex Explorer II and the recent released (then) Kirium Chronometer, I came across the simpler but timeless TAG Heuer 2000 series automatic watch. I fell immediatelly in love with it. I bought it new and have pretty much been wearing this classic everyday since then. Don't mind some scratches as they have become part of the life of the watch in my life.










Hope you like it as much as I do. It's nice to be on this forum. All the best to all.

E.


----------



## civic98 (May 13, 2008)

Here's my Tag, posted it in Image Gallery, but what the heck! :-d


----------



## surgfish (Mar 3, 2008)

ebnash said:


> My Aquaracer Chrono Auto on an aftermarket rubber strap.


I really love this watch.. been saving up for one. HOwever, there seems to be no blue dial available anymore, only the black white and two-toned. How is this watch by the way? Care to post comments?


----------



## surgfish (Mar 3, 2008)

This is my engagement watch, I got this on 1999. Its the 2nd of my Tag, now my one and only since my Tag 2000 got stolen....


----------



## Tron (May 17, 2008)

They've long since been retired, but here are some pics of my Tags. These were purchased in 1988. Mine is the 1000 taken off only for battery replacement during it's 14 yr's of service. The F1's are my wifes. She has currently wears an Aquaracer.




























Tron


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Here are mine :-!


----------



## cody (Jun 27, 2007)

My only Tag, a series 2000 midsize quartz


----------



## dpo23 (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is my collection


----------



## Pawan (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine at the moment...


----------

